# 05 exhaust cut outs



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:cheers i want to get cut outs on my magnaflow cat back. just installed 3 weeks ago and want that sound at a flip of the swicth but dont no how to go about getting them and where. help me out


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:seeya:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

quick time performance


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

is that the web site address?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

k i got it. man 400 bucks. the one i c on pfyc.com, is that for one or two? belive it just said 147.00. dont no if its for 2 or not. then i saw some on streetpro.com for 57.00 gotdealer do u have some for sale?:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't sell them, personally I hate them, you spend all that money thinking it will be leak free and unnoticeable until you flip the switch. Then, after you've installed them (and can't get your friggin' money back) you find out they don't seal completely (annoying exhaust leak), and they're not all that loud. If you want my opinion.... don't buy them, save yourself 350-400 dollars and put it towards other (better) mods.
BTW, here are the prices....
-Quick Time Performance- $395.00/pr or $199/ea
-PFYC.com- $289.00/pr or $148/ea


----------

